# 2013 AQHA Ownership Transfer Deadline



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

My family recently bought an AQHA registered horse, and for the ownership transfer to be sent in, is there a deadline before the 2013 show season?


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

If you are going to be showing in youth or amateur, it needs to be done prior to your show.

For the novice it doesn't matter, but it's best to have them in your name.


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Also, be aware that it can take time to get the papers back. We purchased our horse in April 2012 and did not get our papers back until October! Now, the main reason was that two of the previous owners had not bothered to transfer the papers into their name...so we had to do a chain of custody transfer. (get a signed transfer from owner on paper to the 2nd owner. Get a signed transfer from 2nd owner to 3rd owner, and finally get a signed transfer from the person we purchased her from.)

It was painful and I had to stay on top of it (AQHA will help). I just want you to be aware of the potential for delay if there is anything not straight forward in your paperwork.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, that could be a problem!! We bought him from somewhere 2 hours away and they nor the owner before that had bothered with transferring him... Do you think we have enough time before March?


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Honestly? Probably not. AQHA will contact the owner on his paperwork and request a transfer record. Then they will contact the next owner in line..and so on until they can trace him to you. Now, if you have copies of the signed bills of sale from each of the previous owners, that could help speed up the process.

Our took 6 months and I was friendly with the two previos owners. The only stranger in my chain was the owner of record with AQHA.

I would get the ball rolling ASAP. Call AQHA, talk to them and get their help. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

